# RUMORS (merged): 5 Teams interested in NVE; Monya might come over THIS year!



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*RUMORS: 5 Teams interested in NVE; Monya might come over THIS year!*

J. Quick named 5 teams that were interested in NVE.

And that Monya might come to the Blazers THIS year.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Good...on both counts

I can certainly see why teams are interested in NVE...and I mentioned as such earlier....he could definitely help a team trying to make a run in the playoffs.

At this point, I can't see why he wouldn't be traded.....

As for Monia coming over? About friggin time!

The sooner he gets acclimated to the NBA game the better.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

What teams?

I love this time of year... lots of trade rumors!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

sooo....Anyone want to divulge the 5 teams?

I'll take a stab at it.

Dallas
Miami
New York
Indiana
San Antonio


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*Heck Yea!*

i really would like to see the blazers unload NVE for some younger talent and more importantly another first round pick for this year's draft......he would be perfect in Miami just for the record


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Some trade news according to Jason Quick*

NVE has been drawing a lot of interst around the league 

Dallas, Houston, Miami, Indiana and Phoenix are showing the most interest.

Jason Terry and a younger guy from Dallas might get it done according to an agent

Utah called the Blazers to say they would fascilitate a trade. They have about 4 mil to work with

All star game should see a lot of trading because it's so close to the deadline this year and all the GM's will be there

Nash is going to call all the gms this week and next

SAR doesnt think anything is going on with him though.

Blazers want to trade DA mostly, but no one wants him

Blazers might sign Monya this year still because of the pending lockout and the threat of him re-signing with CSKA Moskow.

For whatever reason Quick likes this line-up. He thinks Mo will stick with it.

Blazers think SAR could be back Feb. 11th, but SAR thinks it will be another 3 weeks.

Quick thinks only NVE will be traded. 

That seems to be everything worth anything. There was of course the typical Zach and Darius bashing, and the ever present Damon and Mo love affair. It's sick how this guy is so bias.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*Russian Bench Mob...*

i really am excited about the two russians

i see them being a dynamic duo for us for the next decade....if both never end up starting we will have a great bench rotation at the 2 and 3 along with VK ability to play the 4 as well

i see monia as a Mike Miller type player but slightly more athletic.....i'm assuming most of you all saw the picture of monia posted alittle while ago, god damn he is ripped! i'm getting excited about our future and this year's draft and its potential


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm glad to see Nick is getting some interest (assuming this is true....), I hope we can send him to a championship contender for his sake. 

However, I don't think we should bring Monya over yet. It knocks a year off his rookie contract, and you know he'd get no play time while Cheeks is running the team.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> sooo....Anyone want to divulge the 5 teams?
> 
> I'll take a stab at it.
> ...



I divulged it it my thread


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

THANKS! Not a bad summary, for a Duck fan.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

got it, I was just guessing btw


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I can see teams being interested in NVE, but I seriously doubt that Monia will be coming over this season.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the update. Terry has really come on recently and I'd be very suprised to see the mav's trade him.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> THANKS! Not a bad summary, for a Duck fan.



Again, I just think the colors are pretty.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wasn't there a time-line when they could buy-out his contract?

I thought it had passed.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> wasn't there a time-line when they could buy-out his contract?
> 
> I thought it had passed.



Maybe they need to wait until the euro season is over.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Some trade news according to Jason Quick*



> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> NVE has been drawing a lot of interst around the league
> 
> Dallas, Houston, Miami, Indiana and *Phoenix* are showing the most interest.



Enough to get us Joe Johnson??? + lots of filler


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they need to wait until the euro season is over.



when is that?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hap, where you thinking of a specific date in which the buyout years dropped from 2 years remaining and $1 mil buyout to 1 year or less and $500,000 buyout?

I am not sure when that date was, but as it stands now, I thinks its still $500,000 until the summer


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Hap, where you thinking of a specific date in which the buyout years dropped from 2 years remaining and $1 mil buyout to 1 year or less and $500,000 buyout?
> 
> I am not sure when that date was, but as it stands now, I thinks its still $500,000 until the summer


not sure.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> sooo....Anyone want to divulge the 5 teams?
> 
> I'll take a stab at it.
> ...


It would be good trade for Spurs if they offer Rosha and Rose for Zach/NVE.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> when is that?



I dunno


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> It would be good trade for Spurs if they offer Rasho and Rose for Zach/NVE.


that'd be more than a good trade for the Spurs. that'd be high-way robbery for the Spurs.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

How about something like NVE for Freddie Jones + Filler. Not sure the Pacers want to part with Jones but ya gotta give up something to get something and they could really use NVE right now.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Indiana needs some help at PG and we need help at SG so how about NVE for Freddie Jones+Filler?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

*Dallas* : Terry and a young player? Lets take a peek and their young players :

Marquis Daniels : Age 24, Can play all the primeter positions. Can do a little bit of everything. Decent shooter and defender. 

Josh Howard : Age 24, I don't see them trading Josh at all. 

Pavel Podkolzine : Age 19, 7'5" 305 lbs. HUGE, but with Ha Seung-Jin and Sinanovic, do we really need another huge project?

*Miami* Outside Shaq and Wade, I absolutely hate their roster. One player interests me though, 19 year old SG Dorrel Wright. Showed in Summer League that he is a good shooter and is extremely athletic. He's really the only young player worth looking at. 

*Indiana*: Again, it sounds like Nash wants a young player in return for NVE. Indy has a very weak crop of young players. Fred Jones is the only one worth taking a look at.

*Houston* : Let's hope not :sour: 

*Suns* : I don't think they'll trade any of their core players. So who do they have left? ...Steven Hunter? Barbosa ? :sour:


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> It would be good trade for Spurs if they offer Rosha and Rose for Zach/NVE.


And it would be a good trade for Portland if ithey offered NVE for Duncan.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> *Dallas* : Terry and a young player? Lets take a peek and their young players :
> 
> Marquis Daniels : Age 24, Can play all the primeter positions. Can do a little bit of everything. Decent shooter and defender.


I'd LOVE to see this happen!
:clap: 
But that seems like a lot for Dallas to give up IMO.

tick tock tick tock tick tock


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

The five teams interested in NVE were Houston, Indiana, Miami, Dallas, and Phoenix.

J.Quick mentioned Jason Terry as a possible trade piece with Dallas. I sure hope we're not dumb enough to take Terry. His game is very similiar to Damon's.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spoolie Gee</b>!
> How about something like NVE for Freddie Jones + Filler. Not sure the Pacers want to part with Jones but ya gotta give up something to get something and they could really use NVE right now.


Filler wise you'd be looking at something like Jonathon bender + Jeff Foster + Fred Jones for that to work.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Double


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hype #9</b>!
> The five teams interested in NVE were Houston, Indiana, Miami, Dallas, and Phoenix.
> 
> J.Quick mentioned Jason Terry as a possible trade piece with Dallas. I sure hope we're not dumb enough to take Terry. His game is very similiar to Damon's.


Houston? Taylor + A Spoon


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

And 3 times a charm


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Over / Under on how long it takes for a mod to merge these two threads.

over / under - 15 minutes.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> Over / Under on how long it takes for a mod to merge these two threads.
> 
> over / under - 15 minutes.


Under wins it going away. 

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Dang it Ed I had my money on over. :upset: 

Anyway.....Based on Quiks report I think it is safe to say that Nick will be traded to Chicago.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Houston? Taylor + A Spoon


You do realize Portland has to agree to the trade also right?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

SG Fred Jones (11.0 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.7 apg in 32.8 minutes) 
SF Jonathan Bender (5.1 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
PG Anthony Johnson (4.5 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 3.0 apg in 21.6 minutes) 
Indiana receives: PG Nick Van Exel (11.6 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -9.0 ppg, -4.6 rpg, and -2.3 apg. 

Portland trades: PG Nick Van Exel (11.6 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.0 minutes) 
Portland receives: SG Fred Jones (11.0 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.7 apg in 32.8 minutes) 
SF Jonathan Bender (5.1 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
PG Anthony Johnson (4.5 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 3.0 apg in 21.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +9.0 ppg, +4.6 rpg, and +2.3 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


Not too bad of a trade. Bender is a bust and Anthony Johnson has very little value but both have fairly short contracts. Not having to take on an ugly, bloated long term contract and get a decent young player at a poisition of need for NVE is probably about all we can hope for.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spoolie Gee</b>!
> SG Fred Jones (11.0 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.7 apg in 32.8 minutes)
> SF Jonathan Bender (5.1 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 13.3 minutes)
> PG Anthony Johnson (4.5 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 3.0 apg in 21.6 minutes)
> ...


I don't see anyone there I want on this team. However, Fred Jones is the best I saw that may actually be available from the five teams mentioned. Someone is going to have to throw in a draft pick to make any of these deals work. They available players just aren't very appealing.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Jones is ready for a breakout season. He came in with some unimpressive numbers his rookie season but has been solid on both ends of the court this year. He may not be the prototypical starter at SG, but he would be a great asset off the bench.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

mediocre man - you said that quick thinks only NVE will be dealt. Did he mention if he thinks we will resign SAR or just let him walk?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Getting Jones and Bender for NVE would be quite a move for Portland. I think that Indy's actually in decent shape with Tinsley at the 1, and without Artest Indy's going nowhere fast this season.

But, like I said, it would be a good deal for Portland. Jones could step right in as the starting 2 and if Bender's ever healthy he might be a real player. Of course, he's already played to BE a real player, but I'd be willing to take the risk.

Ed O.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

With Sergie Monia possibly coming over this season, do we really need a 6'2" SG? People hate the fact that Telfair is only 6'0" at the point,...I wonder what those fans will say about Jones, who's only 6'2" at the SG spot.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> With Sergie Monia possibly coming over this season, do we really need a 6'2" SG? People hate the fact that Telfair is only 6'0" at the point,...I wonder what those fans will say about Jones, who's only 6'2" at the SG spot.


Good question. I've not been Jones's hugest supporter in the past, but I think that he's a capable backup, at least, and against many teams he's capable of playing heavy minutes.

Maybe part of me is resigned to losing the three big expiring contracts for nothing and thinking of getting a couple good (relatively) young prospects in Jones and Bender sounds a heck of a lot better than it otherwise would.

Ed O.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

I would love to see Marquis Daniels in a blazers uniform. I think he could be the young 2 guard we are looking for. I just doubt Dallas would give him up. Don Nelson is always raving about him.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

What about something like Freddie Jones and Austin Croshere for Van Exel and filler......(Not sure how the contracts match up)


BTW, Where did Quick report this? Does anyone have a link?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Freddie Jones wouldn't be the answer for our SG woes. He would be brought in to be a combo guard coming off the bench much in the Bobby Jackson mold. 

I'm not sure what some of you expect to get out of NVE. Can we really do much better then a young, exciting local kid who helps give us some depth at a position we desperately need some help at?

If anything this trade is a bit lopsided to Portland. But the reason Indy _might_ do something like this is because they need another PG (Tinsly is their future but he's been hurt) and 3 point shooting. NVE (or DS) gives them both. 

Perhaps someone else can come up with a more realistic trade involving NVE?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spoolie Gee</b>!
> I'm not sure what some of you expect to get out of NVE. Can we really do much better then a young, exciting local kid who helps give us some depth at a position we desperately need some help at?


I don't want any of the personnel, but would take some on along with a decent pick. Like:

Portland trades: PG Nick Van Exel (11.6 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.0 minutes) 
Portland receives: PG Eddie Gill (3.3 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 1.1 apg in 14.0 minutes) 
SG Fred Jones (11.0 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.7 apg in 32.8 minutes) 
PF Austin Croshere (10.2 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 1.6 apg in 27.8 minutes) 
and a Indy first round pick.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

R.J. Adelman (Rick Adelmans son) and a scout for the Kings was at the game last night.......Is there a possibility that the Kings could be after Van Exel with an injured Bobby Jackson, Van Exel would probably be a good acquisiton to come off the bench for Bibby in Sacramento.....


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> R.J. Adelman (Rick Adelmans son) and a scout for the Kings was at the game last night.......Is there a possibility that the Kings could be after Van Exel with an injured Bobby Jackson, Van Exel would probably be a good acquisiton to come off the bench for Bibby in Sacramento.....


Possibly...then again, we play Sacramento on Saturday, so it's more likely he was just scouting us for that game.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

The biggest stubling block is Nicks Salary. Sure those teams are interested, but realisticly what can they offer to meet salaries without giving up too much of their vital players? If we could do a deal with Dallas and convince someone to take Jason Terry in a 3 way deal (Utah) that really is our best shot. Indiana would have to give too much. Phoenix would have to give half their team. Houston could be Viable, Mybe NVE for Taylor, Mutumbo and a 1st rounder would work. Portland would bring in an adequite (Overpaid) backup for Zach, Dikembe expires this summer, so he isn't much factor, and Portland basically gets a mid teen draft pick.

Another possible deal with Houston.
NVE for 

Taylor, Ward and Ryan Bowen 2005 1st rounder

Bowen expires this summer, Ward is pretty cheap and would be a suitable backup for Telfair next year and the year after.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

There are a number of NVE-for-3-players trade ideas here, who would we waive/throw in to make room on the roster? IIRC we have one spot left since Thomas couldn't sign another 10-day, and I guess we could waive or throw in Frahm... 

... or maybe somehow Utah helps work out the extra player(s) problem?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'd be curious to know the J.Quick's sources. Its not like Nash and other GM's tell him this stuff. I often think he, and other media types, just think of teams on their own that need a player like NVE, and claim that they are "interested", when really there is no interest at all.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Phoenix can't trade for NVE.

They for sure won't trade Marion or Nash for him.

Why would they show interesst? Well reportedly they inquired about Donyell Marshall and Payton as well but even for Payton they can't really put a trade together.

Maybe they want them to be waived or bought out so they can pick them up.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Phoenix can't trade for NVE.
> 
> *They for sure won't trade Marion or Nash for him.*
> ...


Cpt. Obvious sallutes you


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Miami trades: SG Wesley Person (3.9 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.7 apg in 12.9 minutes) 
PF Malik Allen (7.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 20.2 minutes) 
SG Eddie Jones (12.2 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.7 apg in 35.7 minutes) 
Miami receives: PG Nick Van Exel (11.6 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.0 minutes) 
SF Ruben Patterson (10.0 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 1.8 apg in 26.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -1.6 ppg, -3.9 rpg, and +1.6 apg. 

Portland trades: PG Nick Van Exel (11.6 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.0 minutes) 
SF Ruben Patterson (10.0 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 1.8 apg in 26.2 minutes) 
Portland receives: SG Wesley Person (3.9 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.7 apg in 12.9 minutes) 
PF Malik Allen (7.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 20.2 minutes) 
SG Eddie Jones (12.2 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.7 apg in 35.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +1.6 ppg, +3.9 rpg, and -1.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

That's the most reasonable trade I can come up with dealing with the Heat. A pick or picks would most probably be involved, because just Eddie Jones and the expiring contracts of Wes and Malik aren't enough. Even then I don't see something like this happening. Maybe if the Heat add Dorrell Wright, but the Heat would be reluctant to give him up.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

^ No thnx. That deal sucks. We get a bunch of mediocre players and one with a bad contract. I think Nash would rather let him walk for nothing than to take on that package. Not to mention we trade our most consistant player in Ruben Patterson. Horrible trade for Portland.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> I'd be curious to know the J.Quick's sources.


:whoknows: Ian Furness :rofl:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

FREDDIE Jones and Bender for NVe would be pretty sick. Bender can paly some pf/sf, and man I would be so stoked to see one of the more exciting palyers in the league on our team. Not to mention, he is loved in his home town. Freddie actually hasa nice 3 ball. And no one cares that he is 6'2",because with his ups,he plays more like 6'5". If we did do this deal though, Bender would have to play primary backup PF,because we have VK,Darius,Ruben, and even Outlaw(although he's more of a 2 now) Marquis Daniels would be sweet as well, no Jason Terry though.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

If we do a deal with MIA for NVE & Eddie Jones as the primary pieces, then I want Dorrel Wright as part of the package.

A 1st round pick from MIA isn't worth that much (mid to late 20's).

A NVE for E.Jones & D.Wright would be a good trade for POR, I'd gladly take the 2 years of Eddie to get Wright.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> FREDDIE Jones and Bender for NVe would be pretty sick. Bender can paly some pf/sf, and man I would be so stoked to see one of the more exciting palyers in the league on our team.


Bender is always hurt, so we'd be lucky if he could be the ball boy.
F.Jones is one of the most exciting players in the league? :laugh:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

A better one to your team:

Miami trades: Dorell Wright (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
SG Wesley Person (3.9 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.7 apg in 12.9 minutes) 
PF Malik Allen (7.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 20.2 minutes) 
SG Eddie Jones (12.2 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.7 apg in 35.7 minutes) 
Miami receives: PG Nick Van Exel (11.6 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.0 minutes) 
SG Derek Anderson (10.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.3 apg in 29.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -1.3 ppg, -4.7 rpg, and +3.1 apg. 

Portland trades: PG Nick Van Exel (11.6 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.0 minutes) 
SG Derek Anderson (10.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.3 apg in 29.3 minutes) 
Portland receives: Dorell Wright (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
SG Wesley Person (3.9 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.7 apg in 12.9 minutes) 
PF Malik Allen (7.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 20.2 minutes) 
SG Eddie Jones (12.2 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.7 apg in 35.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +1.3 ppg, +4.7 rpg, and -3.1 apg 


Portland add a second-round pick to Miami, and may works


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> A better one to your team:
> 
> Miami trades: Dorell Wright (No games yet played in 2004/05)
> ...


I would do that one in a heartbeat...Getting rid of DA and his contract would make up for EJ's bad contract. We would get a starting SG (Jones), backup PF (Allen), good young shooter (Wright) and a good 3pt shooter off the bench (Person). Sounds good to me, although we would have to trim the roster since its a two for four swap.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*What league have you been watching*



> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> 
> 
> Bender is always hurt, so we'd be lucky if he could be the ball boy.
> F.Jones is one of the most exciting players in the league? :laugh:


While Freddie Jones has not been starting a lot during his career due to Reggie Miller being in front of him, yes he is one of the more exciting players to watch in the league. In case your memory needs refreshed, he is defending slam dunk champion, and he is a capable scorer. 

As for his size, although he is 6'2" tall, he has longer arms, is a physical player, and has huge hops. So he plays taller then he is. I have seen him defend small forwards successfully.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm thinking maybe there is some way to package darius Miles and Van Exel and get back a paul pierce or Michael Redd (or Ray Allen?). Yes i understand that Darius is Byc and it would probably require three teams since neither Boston or Milwaukee is interested in Van Exel. Also if we traded for Redd we would have to be sure he would want to sign a longterm deal with us. I think Dallas is most interested in Van Exel, they really missed him after they traded him and i think they feel they could talk him out of retiring also. 

Basically the trade would have to involve van exel to Dallas, miles and marquis Daniels to the third team and the marquee player to Portland. Somebody would have to figure out the filllers to make it work, i can't believe it would be impossible.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: What league have you been watching*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> 
> 
> While Freddie Jones has not been starting a lot during his career due to Reggie Miller being in front of him, yes he is one of the more exciting players to watch in the league. In case your memory needs refreshed, he is defending slam dunk champion, and he is a capable scorer.


do you remember *how* he won the dunk title?

he won it because the other guy missed both of his dunks, and Fred only missed 1. woopty doo.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> A better one to your team:
> 
> Miami trades: Dorell Wright (No games yet played in 2004/05)
> ...


I would do that trade if it were up to me. Eddie's contract is hard to swallow (Which pains me to say as I really do like him as a player), but getting out from DA's and getting a young prospect makes it worth it in my opinion.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: What league have you been watching*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> do you remember *how* he won the dunk title?
> ...


Regardless, just the fact that he was selected to be in it tells you something about his athletic ability.

And if you've ever watched a Duck game a few years back or are a regular Sportscenter viewer, you'd know what he's capable of.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: What league have you been watching*



> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Regardless, just the fact that he was selected to be in it tells you something about his athletic ability.
> ...


Chris Anderson was selected..does that mean anything?

It's not about what he's capable of, it's that he's not one of the more exciting players in the game. He is exciting to watch, but because certain posters liked him because he went to a college they're fond of, doesn't make him exciting.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: What league have you been watching*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> He is exciting to watch, but because certain posters liked him because he went to a college they're fond of, doesn't make him exciting.


Ok... so you're basically just putting down his supporters because we like him... even though you do agree that he's exciting to watch? Enlighten me.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

the guy in Phoenix I'd be most excited to get (and whom I think might be attainable) would be Joe Johnson. 

if we were to offer a package of Nick or Damon plus two of Outlaw, Monia, Khryapa, top 10 protected first round draft pick, Phoenix might take the bait. Maybe structure it to give up Patterson too. 

they have several great shooters, but nobody to really back up Nash. NVE or Damon would easily fit into the run and gun style of Phoenix, and give them some of the outside shooting they give up. a guy like Khryapa or Outlaw coud give their bench some much-needed strength. 

Johnson would be an ideal compliment to Telfair and Randolph--a sweet shooting big guard with nice passing ability. 

I don't know if Phoenix would want to give up one of their starters, but really they don't have much else of value. they certainly aren't going to trade Nash, Amare or Marion for anything we have.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> the guy in Phoenix I'd be most excited to get (and whom I think might be attainable) would be Joe Johnson.
> 
> if we were to offer a package of Nick or Damon plus two of Outlaw, Monia, Khryapa, top 10 protected first round draft pick, Phoenix might take the bait. Maybe structure it to give up Patterson too.
> ...


Phoenix doesn't have the salaries to move, unless tehy want to move Marion, or move Qrich + 3 or so other guys to make it work $$$wise.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What league have you been watching*



> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok... so you're basically just putting down his supporters because we like him... even though you do agree that he's exciting to watch? Enlighten me.


there's a difference between being exciting to watch and being one of the most exciting players in the game. I think it's safe to say that both of us think Telfair is an exciting player to watch, right?

Well, he's not one of the "more exciting" players in the league. Neither is Fred Jones. Some posters here have a bit of a bias towards UO players. 

I'm a huge Brent Barry fan, and even when he won the dunk contest I didn't think he was one of the most exciting players to watch in the game.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What league have you been watching*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> there's a difference between being exciting to watch and being one of the most exciting players in the game. I think it's safe to say that both of us think Telfair is an exciting player to watch, right?
> ...


Your logic doesn't make a lot of sense to me seeing as though I can't really discriminate between an 'exciting player' and 'exciting to watch', but that doesn't necesarily mean I'm right. I respect your opinion, so I won't argue with you on this matter... just two different perspectives.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Phoenix doesn't have the salaries to move, unless tehy want to move Marion, or move Qrich + 3 or so other guys to make it work $$$wise.


ah, I haven't looked at RealGM much. that darned salary cap. 

well, let's see here: 

Portland trades: C Joel Przybilla (4.1 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 17.5 minutes)
SF Viktor Khryapa	(3.0 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.0 minutes)
SF Travis Outlaw	(2.3 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.2 minutes)
C Ha Seung-Jin	(0.0 ppg, 0.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 3.7 minutes)
Nedzad Sinanovic	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
Sergei Monia	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
Portland receives: SG Joe Johnson	(16.3 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 3.6 apg in 39.4 minutes)
C Jake Voskuhl	(2.0 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 9.9 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +8.9 ppg, -1.5 rpg, and +1.6 apg.

Phoenix trades: SG Joe Johnson	(16.3 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 3.6 apg in 39.4 minutes)
C Jake Voskuhl	(2.0 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 9.9 minutes)
Phoenix receives: C Joel Przybilla	(4.1 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 17.5 minutes)
SF Viktor Khryapa	(3.0 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.0 minutes)
SF Travis Outlaw	(2.3 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.2 minutes)
C Ha Seung-Jin	(0.0 ppg, 0.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 3.7 minutes)
Nedzad Sinanovic	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
Sergei Monia	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
Change in team outlook: -8.9 ppg, +1.5 rpg, and -1.6 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

why Portland does it? as stated, we get a sweet-shooting SG. and we clear out the SF position and make it clear that Johnson, Miles and Patterson are the future swing men for Portland. we give up Joel  because in all reality we probably aren't going to sign him at the end of the season anyway. we have nothing special to entice him to stay, and 10 teams that are better than us can pay him just as much or more. 

why does Phoenix do it? Joel gives them a legit big man center for the playoffs (and key for beating San Antonio), and allows Amare to slide to the more natural PF position. they probably can convince Joel to stay at the end of the season. they also get a boatload of talent they can play with in finding a backup PG. maybe a third team gets involved in the deal that can give them their backup PG.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

stay away from RealGM, Wanker


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Wanker...go back to the "why portland does it" and re-evaluate it.

We give up a 7'3" 19 year old center who can actually move and actually has some bulk. 

We give up a 7' 25year old center who is bringing a double double every night as a starter.

We give up a 6'9" 21 year old SF who is compared to Andrei Kirielenko, and loks to have a sweet jump shot (great form at least) 

We give up a 19 year old kid who can touch the top of the backboard, and on top of that according to people who watch him practice, is one of the better shooters on the team.

For Johnson? He's good, but this reeks of the Kik trade, yet the player we get back isn't nearly the player Kiki was.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I kind of like my deal. we get the most talented player, they get more quantity (which they really need) and more youth (which is always nice). maybe we don't give up all the guys I listed--keep a Russian or Outlaw and Nedzad. 

we're still going to get a really nice draft pick this year, too, and we're still extremely young. look at our lineup for the beginning of next season: 
PG: Telfair, ?
SG: Johnson, Anderson
SF: Miles, Patterson
PF: Randolph, ?
C: Ratliff, Voskul

you try to find a promising PF/C in the draft, and you rent a veteran PG via free agency. 

you also still have Damon, Nick and SAR to sell if you can find somebody looking to drop salary.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What league have you been watching*



> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Your logic doesn't make a lot of sense to me seeing as though I can't really discriminate between an 'exciting player' and 'exciting to watch', but that doesn't necesarily mean I'm right. I respect your opinion, so I won't argue with you on this matter... just two different perspectives.


were you the one who said he was one of the more exciting players in the league?

noooope.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> A better one to your team:
> 
> Miami trades: Dorell Wright (No games yet played in 2004/05)
> ...


That is a horrible trade for Miami. Sure, NVE would be a great addition for one year, but DA is no better than EJ. 

Dorrell Wright isn't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What league have you been watching*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> were you the one who said he was one of the more exciting players in the league?
> ...


But I agreed with him.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What league have you been watching*



> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> 
> But I agreed with him.


than we are mortal enemies!!

I challenge you to a dual!


key-boards at dusk!!!!:sfight:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Wanker...go back to the "why portland does it" and re-evaluate it.
> 
> We give up a 7'3" 19 year old center who can actually move and actually has some bulk.
> ...


yeah, I'd probably strike Khryapa from my list. but as for the rest, I really don't mind losing. 

Outlaw is a great jumper and has made huge strides. but he's had some minutes and has really stood out only once. he could become really good, but that's the chance you take in getting a proven young scorer. 

Ha I don't have much faith in. there are seven or eight second round draft picks in the NBA who are impact players. that's out of three or four hundred players. what are the odds we were smart enough to pick the right one? 

Joel, I'm convinced, isn't coming back here. why would he? I honestly can't think of one good reason. I sure wouldn't if I were him. 

if Joel isn't coming back, why do we need him to help us get a better record this year as we miss the playoffs? missing the playoffs by five games instead of twelve is still missing the playoffs. 

we have too many youngsters with upside on the bench, and glaring weaknesses in the shooting department. Phoenix has basically the opposite problem.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What league have you been watching*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> than we are mortal enemies!!
> ...


:laugh: I'll actually be in Portland for the weekend, so you're on, buddy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wanker...you need to open a window..because i don't think you're getting enough oxygen.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What league have you been watching*



> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: I'll actually be in Portland for the weekend, so you're on, buddy.


holy Khryapa batman!

You're not supposed to follow up on my threats!

8)


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> wanker...you need to open a window..because i don't think you're getting enough oxygen.


maybe, but if you asked Phoenix fans about it they'd probably say something like "Why would we trade a guy who shoots 46% from three and plays backup PG in exchange for all these guys who haven't done anything in the NBA? Well, Joel might be good, but we might be able to get him in the offseason." 

it wasn't that long ago that Woods was untradeable. guys labeled with "big upside" pan out half the time. guys labeled with "big upside" selected in the second round pan out far less often. 

in my mind, we'd be trading the potential talent of Outlaw and Monia for the proven talent of Johnson. I'm ok with that. 

but maybe we don't have to give up that much. maybe Joel is the real prize in this deal, and just Outlaw OR Monia could be icing on the cake. 

Phoenix has lost both games I've seen them play against San Antonio because they just couldn't defend the middle. Joel could be a difference-maker for them.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> maybe, but if you asked Phoenix fans about it they'd probably say something like "Why would we trade a guy who shoots 46% from three and plays backup PG in exchange for all these guys who haven't done anything in the NBA? Well, Joel might be good, but we might be able to get him in the offseason."


that is true, but at the same time, why would Phoenix want, basically, 5 guys who won't play many minutes *this year*?

if they're wanting to win a title this year, they need a bench player who is a clutch guy (NVE) and a backup PG so Nash doesn't have to play as many minutes as he does. 

You trade 4 prospects (as your trade suggested), including *both* Russians for someone a little better than Joe Johnson.

Thats giving up a whole lot of youth for a 1 guy. 

Sure, old Neddy might never play in the NBA, but Voskuhl might as well not play in the NBA.

Is that saying Johnson wouldn't be a great pickup? No, he'd be a great pickup.

But not at the cost of 6 players, 5 of which are unproven (Ha, Sinnovic, Viktor, Sergey and Outlaw) and 1 who's really the only decent C on this team outside of Theo.



> in my mind, we'd be trading the potential talent of Outlaw and Monia for the proven talent of Johnson. I'm ok with that.


what about the potential talent of Viktor? Or even Ha? Ha might not ever be a starter in this league, but he's a huge guy, and is mobile. And we don't know how Neddy will be.



> but maybe we don't have to give up that much. maybe Joel is the real prize in this deal, and just Outlaw OR Monia could be icing on the cake.
> 
> Phoenix has lost both games I've seen them play against San Antonio because they just couldn't defend the middle. Joel could be a difference-maker for them.


Joel wouldn't be the difference maker. Having a better backup PG would be.


It thins us waaaay too much if we do this trade.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> Phoenix has lost both games I've seen them play against San Antonio because they just couldn't defend the middle. Joel could be a difference-maker for them.


Joel could also be that guy for us in the not too distant future. We saw how he played against San Antonio and what he's capable of. If he's a man of integrity, he'll take a good look at Portland and consider that he could be a nice building block in the team's future and realize that he was given a great opportunity and flourished in Portland. Granted that money talks, I'd rather see if we can retain Joel at a reasonable price before we package him with some young talent for a guy that plays a position that's easier to fill than Joel's.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty-

to be honest, I'd rather have Joel than Joe Johnson myself. I think we just disagree on what the odds are that he'll re-sign. 

integrity has little to do with his decision, I think. sure, we gave him a chance, but some other team probably would have too. he was too big and still too young to be completely written off as washed up. 

he's a starting-quality NBA center, which means several teams are going to be offering him at the very least the full MLE. one of them is bound to be better than our team and not be in complete rebuild mode.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap-

I think you've got a good point that a guy like Oulaw or Monia is not going to be a difference maker on a championship team. I do think Joel could do a lot to clog the middle, though. And it'd get both Amare and Marion back at their natural positions. 

my original deal, upon more thought, isn't what I really think would work. 

I think it'd be a deal where we give up a young swingman (Monia or Outlaw) to a third team who can unload a backup PG. haven't a clue who that'd be. 

the third team would get Monia or Outlaw, and give up a backup point. 

Phoenix would give up Joe Johnson and get Joel and the point guard. 

Portland would give up Joel and Outlaw or Monia and maybe Ha or Nedzad. We'd get Joe Johnson.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Maybe the Clippers with Rick Brunson would work as that third team. he's having a decent season (by his low standards).


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I for one would do a Joel and Outlaw for Joe Johnson deal, that's just me. I'd rather try and give Theo instead though, but either way, I would do the deal. Joel which I like A LOT has only played what, a few good months of basketball? Joe Johnson is very young and is a straight up baller. I don't know if Joel will ever be a solid starter fro the rest of his career, but Joe Johnson I am sure would. He is a great shooter, great passer, and is unselfish. By getting Joe Johnson, we could use our draft pick on a big man instead of a SG. Outlaw has shown a few things but honestly I don't think he will ever put it together in this league, he has the tools but is extremely too passive and doesn't assert when he's on the court. I'd rather have both Monia and Khryapa over him.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*resulting lineup...*

PG- Telfair...backup
SG- J. Johnson...Monia
SF- Miles...Patterson...Khryapa
PF- Randolph...Khryapa
C- Ratliff...HA...Nedzad...Splitter? Bogut?

i dont like our resulting center rotation with an injury prone starter and a group of severely inexperienced players

but say we snag andrew bogut and he develops as it looks like he will then our future is ridiculous

another issue is my reluctance to "trust" darius miles...my pet peeve with basketball players is inconsistency

i really like our bench rotation at the 2-4 with the two russians and ruben to help solidfy it as the ruskies learn

i really would like to see randolph dedicate himself to dropping the rest of his baby fat and really hitting the weights, he needs to tone up his upper body and strengthen his legs, he needs to recognize that as a undersized PF he needs to committ himself just as the "mailman" did


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> It thins us waaaay too much if we do this trade.


Too thin for what?

If the Blazers could get Johnson at the price that theWanker threw out there, they would be crazy to pass it up.

With the exception of Joel, who the Blazers could use their MLE to re-sign just as easily whether he's a Blazer at the end of the year or not, Portland's not losing anything of consequence.

Johnson's a big guard who can handle the ball, pass the ball, and shoot the ball well.

I don't see the Suns moving Johnson, but if they did I'm guessing they could get a lot more than Joel and a bunch of guys who haven't proven they can play.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Too thin for what?


lets see..in addition to these 6 players, we're losing NVE, Damon, and Shareef (one way or the other) after this season.

That means we have no backup PG or starting PG (depends on what you think of Telfair).

It makes us basically Theo Ratliff at the C spot (as Voskuhl sucks). As much as you might not think that Ha and Neddy are worth it, they're at least prospects that we *already* own.

We don't get a backup PF, unless we get one in the draft, or sign one as a FA.

It does improve our SG spot (by tons) but at the expense of who might be 2 solid role players next year (Viktor and Serg). 

I think that if you're going to trade 6 players (4 of which are currently on the team and 5 of which stand a very strong chance of being on the team next year..and 3 who stand to get minutes next year (Outlaw and both Russians)) you are thining yourself.



> If the Blazers could get Johnson at the price that theWanker threw out there, they would be crazy to pass it up.


no they wouldn't. If they maybe did 2 players (and another team to counter the cap situation) but not 6. 

Phoenix would be as equally stupid to do the trade as is too.



> With the exception of Joel, who the Blazers could use their MLE to re-sign just as easily whether he's a Blazer at the end of the year or not, Portland's not losing anything of consequence.


cept that they (who know more about how the players are than you or I do) think very highly of Viktor and Travis. 

It doens't mean they'll be "better" than Johnson, but better doesn't always make teams better. 



> Johnson's a big guard who can handle the ball, pass the ball, and shoot the ball well.
> 
> I don't see the Suns moving Johnson, but if they did I'm guessing they could get a lot more than Joel and a bunch of guys who haven't proven they can play.
> 
> Ed O.


me too. But I also don't think Portland would give up that much "future" (at least 3 players) for 1 guy.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Portland trades: C Joel Przybilla (4.1 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 17.5 minutes)
> SF Viktor Khryapa (3.0 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.0 minutes)
> SF Travis Outlaw (2.3 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.2 minutes)
> C Ha Seung-Jin (0.0 ppg, 0.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 3.7 minutes)
> ...


I agree with Hap, it is DUMB to trade that much young talent for Joe Johnson, whom, might I remind some of you, COULD concievably walk as a RFA THIS YEAR.

Why not add Telfair in the deal while you at it?

Heck throw in our 1st rounder too. Then we can give up ALL of our young, albeit unproven pieces for ONE FRICKIN player, and not a franchise one I might add. 

Sounds like the DEN trade alright, and that one didn't work out that well IMO, and here we are givng up MORE youth.

Yeah, some of these guys may never be more than role players, but we really don't know at this point now do we? I think it is foolish to essentially give up on so much young talent for one player. I am not opposed to giving up a young player or _maybe_ two, but NO WAY I would give them more.

Also, I agree that PHX would (they SHOULD) be more intersted in a veteran player like Theo. I think a 3-team deal (involving Philly perhaps) moving Theo to Phx (with a POR\Philly? prospect), Joe Johnson to to POR and SAR (and POR prospect?) to Philly makes the most sense to me.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Some trade news according to Jason Quick*



> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Jason Terry and a younger guy from Dallas might get it done according to an agent


Are you kidding me? That is laughable. I have been going through this thread and some of you guys overvalue NVE so much it is ridiculous.

Let me see so the Mavericks are going to give up thier starting PG and thier young athletic swing man for a 39% shooting 34 year old who is going to retire at the end of the season.

The Mavs would not seriously consider trading either one of these guys for NVE at this point in his career but some of you think you are going to get both guys.

Sorry but Nick Van Excel is not going to win the Mavericks a title this year and they are certainly not going to give up thier future in a solid player like Terry and/or a superb young player in Daniels for him.

Some of you may have to become a little more realistic.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Don't get all bent mavsman b\c a beat reporter reported this rumour. It is fair to be discussed, whether YOU think it is a fair deal or not. The rumour is out there and it was NOT created by posters in this forum.

I doubt that is happens...and frankly I want nothing to do with Terry...but asking "fans" here to be a little more "realistic" in discussing a rumour that they DID NOT create is preposterous.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Don't get all bent mavsman b\c a beat reporter reported this rumour. It is fair to be discussed, whether YOU think it is a fair deal or not. The rumour is out there and it was NOT created by posters in this forum.
> 
> I doubt that is happens...and frankly I want nothing to do with Terry...but asking "fans" here to be a little more "realistic" in discussing a rumour that they DID NOT create is preposterous.


Pointing out that the rumour is laughable is not "getting all bent". The beat reporter did not mention Terry and Daniels or Howard, some of the posters in this thread did. And mentioning that some people may have to be realistic about the value of a 34 year old who claims he is going to retire at the end of the season is hardly "preposterous".


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> lets see..in addition to these 6 players, we're losing NVE, Damon, and Shareef (one way or the other) after this season.
> 
> That means we have no backup PG or starting PG (depends on what you think of Telfair).


Either way, it's the same thing regardless of whether we made tW's Phoenix deal or not.



> It makes us basically Theo Ratliff at the C spot (as Voskuhl sucks). As much as you might not think that Ha and Neddy are worth it, they're at least prospects that we *already* own.


But are they both going to be on the roster next year? I find that *extremely* unlikely.

In any event, neither of them are as good as JakeV is.



> We don't get a backup PF, unless we get one in the draft, or sign one as a FA.


Or trade DA for one. Either way, it's the same thing regardless of whether we made tW's Phoenix deal or not.



> It does improve our SG spot (by tons) but at the expense of who might be 2 solid role players next year (Viktor and Serg).


I'm not convinced (a) either of them will be solid role players next year, let alone BOTH of them will be, nor (b) our team will be good enough that "solid role players" will make any difference.



> I think that if you're going to trade 6 players (4 of which are currently on the team and 5 of which stand a very strong chance of being on the team next year..and 3 who stand to get minutes next year (Outlaw and both Russians)) you are thining yourself.


I don't know what that last part of the sentence means, but losing young, unproven "depth" to get a sure-fire starter who's 23 years old is a good move generally and would be a particularly good move for the Blazers.

Let's look at Portland's roster next year without and with tW's deal (assuming no NVE/Damon/SAR deals, and that DA is relatively whole and still a Blazer):

With/without:

(=) PG: Telfair/Telfair
(+) SG: Johnson/DA
(=) SF: Miles/Miles
(=) PF: Zach/Zach
(=) C: Theo/Theo
(=) Backup PG: ?/?
(+) Backup SG: DA/Outlaw?
(=) Backup SF: Patterson/Patterson
(=) Backup PF: ?/?
(+) Backup C: Jake?/Ha?
(-) 11th man: lottery pick/Khyrapa
(-) 12th man: ?/Monia (or lottery pick)

We have almost the EXACT same problems we would have without making the move. Our 11th and 12th men would be stronger, probably, by not making the move, but that's not something that's very consequential for a lottery team most of the time.

Portland's going to need a backup 1, 4, and 5 after this season. Getting Johnson for a bunch of prospects wouldn't change that. It WOULD, though, make us a better team both in the near- and long-terms in my opinion because we'd get the best player in the deal and a guy who's a proven commodity that still has a lot of upside.



> me too. But I also don't think Portland would give up that much "future" (at least 3 players) for 1 guy.


Where are all of these swing men going to play? Outlaw, Monia, Krhyapa... they're all tucked nicely behind Miles, DA, and Patterson. Even if we move DA for a big or another PG, that leaves 3 guys to battle over one position's minutes (assuming Miles and RP split the 3 spot). I'd rather have a single guy in Joe Johnson who's not only far superior to any of the three of them but is young enough to still have some improvement left.

I'm happy we have the rights to Ha and Nedzad, but both of them seem to be a WAYS away from being anything other than 12th men. If they turn out to be as good as Jake Voskuhl is today, they'll be pleasant surprises to me.

So that leaves Joel as the only value I'd see Portland giving up in this deal... and the Blazers will be in a position to try to re-sign him to their MLE after this year if they'd like to.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> Either way, it's the same thing regardless of whether we made tW's Phoenix deal or not.


unless they make a trade for a decent backup PG or sign one. Thats easier to do.


> But are they both going to be on the roster next year? I find that *extremely* unlikely.


Ha will be, and who knows about Neddy.



> In any event, neither of them are as good as JakeV is.


for someone who's big on the "potential" tag, this seems rather funny to hear you discount two potential players.



> Or trade DA for one. Either way, it's the same thing regardless of whether we made tW's Phoenix deal or not.


Outlaw has been rumored to be able to play the 2 spot, as has Monia.



> I'm not convinced (a) either of them will be solid role players next year, let alone BOTH of them will be, nor (b) our team will be good enough that "solid role players" will make any difference.


so, we can have Joe Johnson and suck..or have 2 guys who could end up being as good as him in the future and suck next year.



> I don't know what that last part of the sentence means, but losing young, unproven "depth" to get a sure-fire starter who's 23 years old is a good move generally and would be a particularly good move for the Blazers.


because he's not a "sure fire" player worth giving up 6 players for. Joe Johnson is, in a way, fools gold. He's not a bad player, but he's benefitted from having Nash big time. 



> Let's look at Portland's roster next year without and with tW's deal (assuming no NVE/Damon/SAR deals, and that DA is relatively whole and still a Blazer):
> 
> With/without:
> 
> ...


how do you know how Monia will be next year? Simply put, you don't. 

I think they'll be able to keep joel, especially if they make trades to get players they'd normally get via the MLE. 



> Where are all of these swing men going to play? Outlaw, Monia, Krhyapa...


Monia could play SG and SF. Same with Outlaw. 

Who's going to be the backup SG next year then, if we do W's trade? 


> they're all tucked nicely behind Miles, DA, and Patterson. Even if we move DA for a big or another PG, that leaves 3 guys to battle over one position's minutes (assuming Miles and RP split the 3 spot). I'd rather have a single guy in Joe Johnson who's not only far superior to any of the three of them but is young enough to still have some improvement left.
> 
> I'm happy we have the rights to Ha and Nedzad, but both of them seem to be a WAYS away from being anything other than 12th men. If they turn out to be as good as Jake Voskuhl is today, they'll be pleasant surprises to me.


whatever Ed.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> unless they make a trade for a decent backup PG or sign one. Thats easier to do.


Are either of those options impacted by trading a bunch of young guys? I don't see it. 



> for someone who's big on the "potential" tag, this seems rather funny to hear you discount two potential players.


I'm not discounting their potential. I'm saying they won't be ready to help us at the same level that Johnson is... not any time soon, anyways.



> so, we can have Joe Johnson and suck..or have 2 guys who could end up being as good as him in the future and suck next year.


I actually don't think that we WOULD suck next year if we added someone as good as Johnson to our lineup without losing Telfair/Miles/Zach.

The roster that I listed was a pretty decent one, and that's a "worst case" where we let SAR, Damon, and NVE walk for nothing. If we got a solid lottery pick and used our MLE wisely, we'd have a pretty decent, well-balanced, team with a lot of potential to improve over time.



> because he's not a "sure fire" player worth giving up 6 players for. Joe Johnson is, in a way, fools gold. He's not a bad player, but he's benefitted from having Nash big time.


I don't doubt Nash makes him better, but I don't think that he's "fool's gold" by any stretch. Last year he shot 43% from the field while struggling along at 30.5% from three point range... the year before he shot 36.6%, and I think that the reason he struggled last year from deep is because he played so many minutes.

As for the rest of his game: he got to the line more last year, had more assists per game last year, and got more steals last year. I'm not saying that to diminish what he's doing this season, because he's been very very good, but to point out that he was good last year, too, well before Nash joined him with the Suns.



> how do you know how Monia will be next year? Simply put, you don't.


None of us know "how" anyone will be next year. You pointing out that I don't know anything about Monia is pointless. He might be WORSE than a 12th man we'd pick up for a million dollar exception, or he might be quite a bit better.

One thing that's undeniable is that he hasn't proven anything in the NBA, and he's a risker player than someone who has a track record.



> I think they'll be able to keep joel, especially if they make trades to get players they'd normally get via the MLE.


That's cool, but I don't see that tW's trade really affects the Blazers' chances to re-sign him. There's some continuity, of course, in re-signing where you are, but if he could step back into the Blazers' lineup when it includes Joe Johnson, he seems like he'd be more interested than he will be otherwise.



> Monia could play SG and SF. Same with Outlaw.


But where are the minutes going to come from? Miles and Patterson will probably get at least 48 minutes a night, and as I mentioned unless DA is gone entirely that doesn't leave many minutes for Outlaw/Monia.



> Who's going to be the backup SG next year then, if we do W's trade?


Derek Anderson, as I indicated in my depth chart projection.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Are either of those options impacted by trading a bunch of young guys? I don't see it.


]

no, but if you're doing a trade, and you have 2 PG's who are leaving next year (potentially for nada), it'd be nice to get a Pg in return also.



> I'm not discounting their potential. I'm saying they won't be ready to help us at the same level that Johnson is... not any time soon, anyways.


this team is going to suck next year, Johnson or not.

so what does getting him do? Makes us maybe "better" for a year, so he can bolt if he wants to?

woopty do.



> I actually don't think that we WOULD suck next year if we added someone as good as Johnson to our lineup without losing Telfair/Miles/Zach.


we wouldn't improve enough to warrent it. 6 players, 3 of which probably will play decent roles next year, for 1 player who really doesn't improve us enough, isn't worth it.



> I don't doubt Nash makes him better, but I don't think that he's "fool's gold" by any stretch. Last year he shot 43% from the field while struggling along at 30.5% from three point range... the year before he shot 36.6%, and I think that the reason he struggled last year from deep is because he played so many minutes.


his improvement from 3's is a rather huge improvement. I think Johnson, much like AMare, improved a WHOLE lot due to Nash.



> None of us know "how" anyone will be next year. You pointing out that I don't know anything about Monia is pointless. He might be WORSE than a 12th man we'd pick up for a million dollar exception, or he might be quite a bit better.


and Johnson might suck as a Blazer next year. Just like Shareef's stats didn't translate to Portland last year (or this year).


> But where are the minutes going to come from? Miles and Patterson will probably get at least 48 minutes a night, and as I mentioned unless DA is gone entirely that doesn't leave many minutes for Outlaw/Monia.


there will be minutes at the SG spot, and in some extreme cases, PF spot.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Pointing out that the rumour is laughable is not "getting all bent". The beat reporter did not mention Terry and Daniels or Howard, some of the posters in this thread did. And mentioning that some people may have to be realistic about the value of a 34 year old who claims he is going to retire at the end of the season is hardly "preposterous".


Are you not aware of the fact that NVE is in the last year of his deal (save the Mavs some $$ - there is a business side to the NBA!) and your Mavs drafted Harris to be their future PG, not Terry?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> no, but if you're doing a trade, and you have 2 PG's who are leaving next year (potentially for nada), it'd be nice to get a Pg in return also.


Agreed there.



> this team is going to suck next year, Johnson or not.


We disagree.



> so what does getting him do? Makes us maybe "better" for a year, so he can bolt if he wants to?


Why would he bolt? Portland presumably would be willing to sign him to a new deal and would be able to pay him more than any other team.



> we wouldn't improve enough to warrent it. 6 players, 3 of which probably will play decent roles next year, for 1 player who really doesn't improve us enough, isn't worth it.


I disagree. I'll give up quantity for quality any day of the week. Even if we're not challenging for a championship, Johnson would be a guy who would mature with the rest of our core and be an excellent match with Telfair in the back court.



> his improvement from 3's is a rather huge improvement. I think Johnson, much like AMare, improved a WHOLE lot due to Nash.


Johnson is much more than just a 3 point shooter, though. I would never count on him to shoot over 45% from 3 point range as a Blazer, but he wouldn't have to to be a quality addition and a huge upgrade at the 2 spot.



> and Johnson might suck as a Blazer next year. Just like Shareef's stats didn't translate to Portland last year (or this year).


No, it's not the same thing, no more than saying it COULD rain in Portland tomorrow and it COULD rain in San Diego tomorrow, so we should bet the odds of rain in each place is equal. 

Johnson has a track record of success in the NBA, and Monia does not.

As for SAR: he's not in nearly the same position as he's been in the rest of his career. He's playing out of position, getting far fewer minutes and getting far fewer shots.

Johnson would be playing almost the same role he is right now (and has been playing the last several years).



> there will be minutes at the SG spot, and in some extreme cases, PF spot.


Maybe. I don't see it happening, though, unless something dramatic happens (DA traded, or one of Monia/Viktor/Outlaw is much better than advertised and forces Derek out of the rotation).

Ed O.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you not aware of the fact that NVE is in the last year of his deal (save the Mavs some $$ - there is a business side to the NBA!) and your Mavs drafted Harris to be their future PG, not Terry?


I am well aware of the fact that NVE is in the last year of his contract. So then NVE would be useful to some team trying to clear cap space. The Mavericks are not one of those teams. Cuban is interested in putting together the best team he can. He is not trying to save a few bucks by giving away good players for a guy who is retiring. It does not matter whether Terry is the guy who will lead the Mavericks two years from now. If they move Terry it will be for talent to build a championship team not for money savings.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> The beat reporter did not mention Terry and Daniels or Howard, some of the posters in this thread did.


First off, he mentioned Terry AND a young player....

Secondly, I don't recall reading anyone speculating that a Terry & Howard for NVE was a "likely" or fair deal.

Harris? Daniels? Who else is there? 


As for the Joe Johnson for practically every young player on POR roster idea.... I think those are the kinds of trades that don't seem to work out as teams planned them too.

Marbury for Lampe, Vujacic, and NY 1st rounder isn't the "great" deal that NY expected it to be....they still suck.

Yet here it would be Johnson for young players Pryzbilla, Khryapa, Monia, Outlaw, Ha and Sinanovic...SIX young players...chances are one of those players ends up being a pretty good pro.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> Marbury for Lampe, Vujacic, and NY 1st rounder isn't the "great" deal that NY expected it to be....they still suck.


Do they suck because of Marbury?

Or do they suck because they traded Lampe, Vujacic, and a first rounder? 

I don't think so in either case. They suck because they lack good players to put around Marbury.

Johnson's no Marbury, but he'd be a nice upgrade at a position of weakness for the Blazers.



> Yet here it would be Johnson for young players Pryzbilla, Khryapa, Monia, Outlaw, Ha and Sinanovic...SIX young players...chances are one of those players ends up being a pretty good pro.


I agree. Three or four of them might turn out to be good pro players. But Johnson's good *now* and he's still only 23.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

some info for those of you who want us to trade for F.Jones and Bender.



> INDIANAPOLIS (AP) -- The Indiana Pacers placed forward Jonathan Bender on the injured list Friday because of a sore right knee, and activated rookie center David Harrison.
> 
> Bender, who has played only seven games this season due to a number of ailments, hurt his knee during Wednesday's 98-97 home loss to Toronto.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

> INDIANAPOLIS (AP) -- The Indiana Pacers placed forward Jonathan Bender on the injured list Friday because of a sore right knee, and activated rookie center David Harrison.
> 
> Bender, who has played only seven games this season due to a number of ailments, hurt his knee during Wednesday's 98-97 home loss to Toronto.



Bender is a flat out bust. The only reason he'd be involved in any trade is as a salary filler. It's amazing how much that guy is getting paid when he's never done squat in the league.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> 
> First off, he mentioned Terry AND a young player....
> ...


Josh Howard and....PAVEL "THE BEAR" PODKOLZIIIIIINNNNNNEEEE!!!!"


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

While I don't think Phoenix would trade him, if there is any chance to get him we should. He is an excellent young player and would fit in well with the young nucleus we have here. I think the trade offered is a tad unrealistic due to the number of players (could phoenix even take that many without waving some of them immediately), but he is a very good player and would be a great long term solution that I would give up a couple young prospects (not named Telfair) for.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Przybilla wouldn't even start over Hunter.

Please... The Blazers aren't going to get Johnson he isn't even on the block.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> sooo....Anyone want to divulge the 5 teams?
> 
> I'll take a stab at it.
> ...


NY is going down and down, and their star player is already a PG. Do you think they would want another expensive contract like that just to back up Marbury? Well it is Isiah, and the Knicks so never know, but I highly doubt it.

-Petey


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Przybilla wouldn't even start over Hunter.


Get real


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spoolie Gee</b>!
> Bender is a flat out bust. The only reason he'd be involved in any trade is as a salary filler. It's amazing how much that guy is getting paid when he's never done squat in the league.


I gave up on Bender two years ago, but sadly, there are still Pacers fans who think we should hold on to him because he has the ability to break out. I think those Pacers fans are ridiculous homers. But they're not quite as ridiculous as the Blazers fans who think Joel Przybilla and a bunch of marginal prospects for Joe Johnson would be a bad trade for Portland.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> I gave up on Bender two years ago, but sadly, there are still Pacers fans who think we should hold on to him because he has the ability to break out. I think those Pacers fans are ridiculous homers. But they're not quite as ridiculous as the Blazers fans who think Joel Przybilla and a bunch of marginal prospects for Joe Johnson would be a bad trade for Portland.



lol....gotta agree. It's very hard to come up with fair trades on any message boards. Theres always fans that waaaay over-rate their own players.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Get real


Yeah get real, he wouldn't.

Hunter has played great for Phoenix .

The suns don't need a Tsakalidis clone like Przybilla.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> there are seven or eight second round draft picks in the NBA who are impact players. that's out of three or four hundred players. what are the odds we were smart enough to pick the right one?


Jerome Kersey and Cliff Robinson ring a bell


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah get real, he wouldn't.
> ...


This coming from somebody who thinks Amare Stoudemire is the next Messiah... yeah, you're definitely not biased.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> Jerome Kersey and Cliff Robinson ring a bell


Alvin Williams, Fat Lever & Steve Colter too.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*SheedSoNasty* ~ shhhhhhh Przybilla is still a secret to the rest of the NBA, I'm guessing that fans from other teams don't read stat lines, just scores. Przybilla is our little secret, quite teasing the kids from the valley.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Przybilla wouldn't even start over Hunter.


 Please don't make me laugh.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Some trade news according to Jason Quick*



> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> Jason Terry and a younger guy from Dallas might get it done according to an agent
> ...


Ergh, no thanks honestly. I wouldn't do JT for NVE straight up, and no-one on Portland really interests me much at all 

And no way Mavericks give up Josh Howard as a throw in

EDIT: wow, no offense but some of you Blazers fan are very biased. Especially this _J.Quick mentioned Jason Terry as a possible trade piece with Dallas. I sure hope we're not dumb enough to take Terry. His game is very similiar to Damon's_


----------



## Heatfan1 (Jul 13, 2004)

Just an idea...would a eddie jones, dorrell Wright, and Wesley Person for Van Exel and Darious Miles work for the blazers?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Some trade news according to Jason Quick*



> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> EDIT: wow, no offense but some of you Blazers fan are very biased. Especially this _J.Quick mentioned Jason Terry as a possible trade piece with Dallas. I sure hope we're not dumb enough to take Terry. His game is very similiar to Damon's_


you show me a fan base that doesn't think their players are worth more than other fans do, and I'll give you 10 million.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Heatfan1</b>!
> Just an idea...would a eddie jones, dorrell Wright, and Wesley Person for Van Exel and Darious Miles work for the blazers?


I don't think so. Eddie Jones might be the best player in that deal, but his contract is a problem.

Wesley Person isn't worth anything, and Wright's a good prospect but not good enough to give up Miles over.

NVE for Jones and Wright I could see, but Miami's playing such good ball I'm not sure that makes any sense for them.

Ed O.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> *SheedSoNasty* ~ shhhhhhh Przybilla is still a secret to the rest of the NBA, I'm guessing that fans from other teams don't read stat lines, just scores. Przybilla is our little secret, quite teasing the kids from the valley.


My bad :uhoh:


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: Some trade news according to Jason Quick*



> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> EDIT: wow, no offense but some of you Blazers fan are very biased. Especially this _J.Quick mentioned Jason Terry as a possible trade piece with Dallas. I sure hope we're not dumb enough to take Terry. His game is very similiar to Damon's_


Thats just my opinion, and I don't think it came across as that biased. I didn't say whether Damon was better than Terry or vice-versa. I just said that their style of play is the same, and I'm not a fan of the way either one of them play. 

Damon is a PG, just like Terry, but both of them play like they're a SG. I would rather get a real SG, than to get someone like Terry.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hype #9</b>!
> Damon is a PG, just like Terry, but both of them play like they're a SG. I would rather get a real SG, than to get someone like Terry.


I like the way Terry could potencially fit with this club. He's not great by any means, but he's a pretty decent combo guard with a good stroke from the outside. Because of his size, Terry would certainly be a better guy to team up with Telfair then Damon... he'd bridge the gap (size-wise) between Telfair and Monia/Outlaw.

STOMP


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> I like the way Terry could potencially fit with this club. He's not great by any means, but he's a pretty decent combo guard with a good stroke from the outside. Because of his size, Terry would certainly be a better guy to team up with Telfair then Damon... he'd bridge the gap (size-wise) between Telfair and Monia/Outlaw.
> ...


Yea if you want to compare Damon to Terry, I'd take Terry over him as well. I'd probably take most the players in the league over Damon, so thats not saying alot. Sure Terry, for his size would be a decent combo guard, but ideally for what we need, I'd rather go with a young shooting guard.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> 
> This coming from somebody who thinks Amare Stoudemire is the next Messiah... yeah, you're definitely not biased.


You are the biased one. Przybilla over Hunter? Come on now. Jeez. What is Pryzbilla better at than Hunter? He doesn't even fit the style of the Suns.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> 
> 
> You are the biased one. Przybilla over Hunter? Come on now. Jeez. What is Pryzbilla better at than Hunter? He doesn't even fit the style of the Suns.


per-48 he's a better rebounder. 

Since Joel's been a starter, he's been almost averaging a double double. So it's not like Joel's a waste of space.

But it's really a moot poin, because Joel's not being traded.


----------

